# Abranet



## Noah (Dec 25, 2009)

Anyone know a source for greater than 400 gr...?
i.e., 600, 800, 1000
Thanks
Ed


----------



## jimofsanston (Dec 25, 2009)

Try Woodcrafters i just picked up a assortment pack the other day.


----------



## Noah (Dec 25, 2009)

Max grit at Woodcraft & PSI is 400... :-(


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Dec 25, 2009)

I am curious too. I think there was a group buy on it a while ago.


----------



## writestuff (Dec 26, 2009)

*Source!*

Our local Menards, and almost any auto parts store.  The finer grits are used to prep autobodies. 
WS (Bob)


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Dec 26, 2009)

I never thought about Menards. I found other brands there but not Abranet. I wonder if it is just certain Menards?


----------



## tim self (Dec 26, 2009)

http://www.woodcraft.com/Product/2005922/28628/Abranet-2-34-X-8-P600--10-piece.aspx,  Highest the site has.  Maybe higher in a store.


----------



## Texatdurango (Dec 26, 2009)

We just ordered our Abranet 400, 600, 800, 1000 from two sources, Beaver tools has great sales now and then so check before ordering:

ProSource Center http://www.prosourcecenter.com/servlet/the-Mirka-Abrasives-cln-6"-Autonet--fdsh--Abranet/Categories


Beaver Tools http://beavertools.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWCATS&Category=6653


----------



## Rollerbob (Dec 26, 2009)

You might try Wolftat, he had a group buy going a few months back.  http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=48964


----------



## writestuff (Dec 27, 2009)

*Oops!*



rjwolfe3 said:


> I am curious too. I think there was a group buy on it a while ago.


 Aparently I missed the fact that "Abranet" Is  a specific brand, Sorry.  ABrasives are pretty much the same for me especialy the wet or dry kinds. In an7 case the local menards has pack of mised grits,and specific grits, the work OK for me.  :redface:
WS (Bob)


----------



## Texatdurango (Dec 27, 2009)

writestuff said:


> Aparently I missed the fact that "Abranet" Is a specific brand, Sorry. ABrasives are pretty much the same for me especialy the wet or dry kinds. In an7 case the local menards has pack of mised grits,and specific grits, the work OK for me. :redface:
> WS (Bob)


 
Just so you know in case you haven't tried it yet , it's not so much that Abranet is a brand, it's how it's made.

Unlike most sandpaper, abranet or abralon is not abrasive material simply applied to a sheet, for lack of a better way of putting it, think of a fine mesh screen that has abrasive material sprinkled onto it.  Then imaging sanding with the mesh screen where 99% of the sanding dust filters right through the mesh rather than loading up on the paper.  That is the secret to Abranet's success.. it lasts a LOT longer than "ordinary" paper before loading up.


----------



## DozerMite (Dec 28, 2009)

It's basically the same stuff used to sand/finish drywall. Just a finer grit.


----------



## jleiwig (Dec 28, 2009)

DozerMite said:


> It's basically the same stuff used to sand/finish drywall. Just a finer grit.


 
That's what I was thinking.  Too bad you can't find drywall screen in anything less than 120 around here.


----------



## Noah (Dec 28, 2009)

I drove around yesterday and stopped at 8 Auto Supply stores...
No Abranet... Looks like 3m has the market tied up here... :-(
Looks like you have to order from the sites George mentioned...
However 1000g come in Discs, not sheets...
Here is another site that lists Abranet http://www.hartvilletool.com/product/13138 
Ed


----------



## Gary Max (Dec 28, 2009)

If you have the time to shop----I bought mine off ebay for less than 20% of MSRP.


----------

